# Police seize cocaine, cash in drug bust



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Police seize cocaine, cash in drug bust

CARVER Police arrested a man and seized more than $20,000, cocaine, a Caddilac Escalade and a BMW at an early morning drug raid at 70 Forest St. yesterday. 
Aaron Monteiro, 31, of 70 Forest St., was arrested and charged with trafficking cocaine, possession with intent to distribute a Class B substance (cocaine), two counts of possession of a Class B substance (cocaine and Suboxone) possession of a Class E substance (steroids) and conspiracy to violate the drug laws. 
Carver Police and Plymouth County Sheriff's Department K9 Deputy Chris Simmons and his dog "Haro" entered the Forest Street residence without incident at about 12:30 a.m. after obtaining a warrant. 
Five people lived in the residence. Charges are pending against other individuals, police reported. 
Carver police officers David Harriman, Dennis Rizzuto Jr., Heidi Bassett, Segisfredo Melo, Det. David Zadok, Sgt. Marc Duphily and Wareham Police Detective William Desilva made the raid. 
The investigation into the alleged narcotic dealing is ongoing.


----------

